
Machine learning predicts World Cup winner - devy
https://www.technologyreview.com/s/611397/machine-learning-predicts-world-cup-winner/
======
nanis
It looks like this article has been posted many times: See also:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=17297264](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=17297264)

